# Breeds



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

What breeds lay the really dark brown eggs? Just wondering!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Copper Marans


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Blue copper, black copper, welsummers


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Penedesencas are almost black


----------

